# smartech winner 3 pobs



## nitromad (Aug 14, 2004)

hi all first off all thanks for reading ,i got the above car (first nitro car) i rebuilt the car due to bent chassis the fuel pipe was too long was wraped in loops so i cut it to leanth (good idea or bad?) i notice the was air leaks at manafold carb and glow plug ,so i got brave and striped it down cleaned it all then put it back togeather with instant gasgit on carb and manafold and bit round glow plug,it didn't work to start with so i messed about with vales got it going reving high a wee little bit,but when i put full trottle on engine it sounds like it dieing all so when i brake the engine gos into low reving and somtimes cuts out . any one got any ideas on what i can do ?


thanks for reading 

nirtomad :jest:


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

sounds like you may still be too lean. what make is the motor? check manufacturer for proper needle settings to get you in the ballpark. also check your linkages throttle\brake and make sure they are adjusted properly. the manufacturer will most likely have a website with FAQ's that may help also. :wave:


----------



## nitromad (Aug 14, 2004)

im not to sure what the engine is all i know is it got SMT on the side of it


----------

